# Client inspired background



## CygnusStudios (Feb 17, 2015)

A little while back we had a client come up with this idea for a light orb background for his products. Now I'm not going to say how well I care for this idea, but the process seems easy enough and can be varied using different depths of field settings. Also plenty easy to change colors. 

(This is not the actual product that will be used, just something we had laying around)

However, we are in a little disagreement if it looks like orbs of light or not. So how say you, orb like or not? On the left, shot wide open at F2.0 and on the right F5.6 We chose red gels because the bottle is red, but we can create just about any color.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2015)

I can see the 'orb' idea, but to be honest, it really just looks like a standard mottled background to me.  It's a nice background, and I'd be interested in the technique.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2015)

not seeing the light orbs.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2015)

^What John said.  Love the background, but the "orbs of light" impression is pretty weak, for me.


----------

